# Stock speaker wire colors-negative or hot???



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

i just got my rear and door panel speakers today. I have a question about the color of the stock speaker wires. For the door panel wires there is a green/yellow wire and a purple wire. For the rear there is a black/pink wire and a orange wire. I want to know which of those wires are the positives and which of those wires are the negatives. Thanks alot.


----------

